# Curved arches



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been getting more and more curved corners and am getting ok with them but I dread the curved arch. Here's the latest estimate and spoiler alert... nwod ti denrut I. 
Here's the arch and the material. There's just no elasticity to the paper.
I can't feel good when I leave the job even when it's accepted.

Any opinions or feedback?


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody have any pictures of the wood molding that goes over curves and curved arches?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I would explain the obstacles that curved arches present. The transition from flat to the arch, the outside corner around the arch, picking from which direction the pattern will look the best, the necessary seam in the middle of the arch, etc etc etc. 9 out 10 realized arches should not be papered and terminated the paper just where the arch begins. On the rare occasion where they insisted, they were part of the decision on all the mismatching joinery. 

Paint it the color of the ceiling, after all, it ain't wall.


----------



## Alchroma (Mar 25, 2012)

Underdog said:


> I've been getting more and more curved corners and am getting ok with them but I dread the curved arch. Here's the latest estimate and spoiler alert... nwod ti denrut I.
> Here's the arch and the material. There's just no elasticity to the paper.
> I can't feel good when I leave the job even when it's accepted.
> 
> Any opinions or feedback?


The existing paper is pretty much pattern less: doable.
The new one is not doable IMO.
Curve on curve means sacrifices have to be made somewhere.

Al


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Alchroma said:


> The existing paper is pretty much pattern less: doable.
> The new one is not doable IMO.
> Curve on curve means sacrifices have to be made somewhere.
> 
> Al


 I begged off of this one. I'm getting too old for jobs that aren't fun anymore.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

And I though the soft-corner craze was a PITA when it came to changing paint colors....

Just another example of how some HOs, and some decorinas, just don't get it.


----------



## Alchroma (Mar 25, 2012)

Gough said:


> And I though the soft-corner craze was a PITA when it came to changing paint colors....
> 
> Just another example of how some HOs, and some decorinas, just don't get it.


Agreed,
If some of these guys/gals with their conceptual ideas tried to actually do what they were thinking their heads would explode. 

Al


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Alchroma said:


> Agreed,
> If some of these guys/gals with their conceptual ideas tried to actually do what they were thinking their heads would explode.
> 
> Al


which would be a GOOD thing :yes:


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

The pen of the architect knows no boundaries.....and the "man in the field" has to find a way to make it happen.....


----------

